# Lots of pictures!



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's some updated pictures of the boys.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, they are beautiful! I love how the camera shows the different shades in your agouti boy.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Very good shots! What handsome boys you have.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovely mischief ;D


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Such lovely gents!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Click (May 20, 2014)

Lovely photos and what a lovely group of ratties.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

omg! I'd love a black rat! there's just something about them! all gorgeous ratties!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, black ratties are particularly cute IMO.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful. I hope you don't mind I pinned a couple pictures to my Pinterest board "Pocket Pets". I'm a Pinterest addict.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

rileys-mom said:


> Beautiful. I hope you don't mind I pinned a couple pictures to my Pinterest board "Pocket Pets". I'm a Pinterest addict.


Nope, don't mind at all! I think that's pretty cool actually.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Bob!


----------

